# What to add to water and how much? Beginner



## Richard *UT* (Nov 24, 2007)

Ok so I have been a lurker here for quite some time. I read a bunch and try to pick up what I can. After a year of planning I have my loft built and ready for pigeons. I am starting out with 12 blue bars and then we will see. One question I have is what do you all ad to your water and how often, and how much? 
I think I will be adding iodine once a week to the water but how much per gallon? Three drops?
Probiotics 4 times a week as per directions.
And apple cider vinegar twice a week, but again how much per gallon of water?
I will then start working in some garlic but what would you recommend to start with? How much?
Any other recommended additives to the water? 
Thanks for any info and I appreciate all your posts so far, you all have some lovely pigeons.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Richard *UT* said:


> Ok so I have been a lurker here for quite some time. I read a bunch and try to pick up what I can. After a year of planning I have my loft built and ready for pigeons. I am starting out with 12 blue bars and then we will see. One question I have is what do you all ad to your water and how often, and how much?
> I think I will be adding iodine once a week to the water but how much per gallon? Three drops?
> Probiotics 4 times a week as per directions.
> And apple cider vinegar twice a week, but again how much per gallon of water?
> ...


If I were you, just starting out, I would not worry too much about all the things you can add to the water and feed. Yes, some of these products seem to have some benefits but right now you need to concentrate on learning the basics. Clean feed, well balanced diet, fresh grit, clean water. Get comfortable with these basics first, then if you want to start spending your money on all the things you can add, fine. In my opinion, most of these items are really only beneficial in any noticable fashion with performance birds like racing pigeons. Birds that are under stress will respond to these supplements and additives because they are being asked to put out more than the average bird.

Just my opinion. Good luck.

Dan


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

You can add a Teaspoon of Apple Cider Vinegar per gallon of water 3 times a week.
You can also add garlic to the water.
Both are extremely good for the pigeons.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Tablespoon of vinegar per gallon  I use that most of the week, and occasionally I'll put some Red cell in there, also at a tablespoon per gallon. Other than that, just clean water! I don't believe in medicating unless a problem arises, or putting bleach in the water. Just the two things I mentioned first and probiotics if I have them. I also prefer to put the garlic in the feed with oil. Putting it in the water is too much trouble


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Richard *UT* said:


> Ok so I have been a lurker here for quite some time. I read a bunch and try to pick up what I can. After a year of planning I have my loft built and ready for pigeons. I am starting out with 12 blue bars and then we will see. One question I have is what do you all ad to your water and how often, and how much?
> I think I will be adding *iodine once a week *to the water but how much per gallon? Three drops?
> *Probiotics 4 times a week *as per directions.
> And *apple cider vinegar twice a week*, but again how much per gallon of water?
> ...


That's one day
That's 4 days so that makes 5 out of 7 
That's 2 more day, so that's a whole week

IMVHO, that's WAY to much "stuff".........7 days a week with something or other in the drinking water. The poor birds won't even know what REAL water tastes like. 
There's nothing wrong with giving any of this stuff to your birds, but it's not necessary for them to have something every single day of the week. 
Probiotics 4 times a week is overkill it seems. 
Every single one of us does something different with our birds and their health. Again, IMO, if the birds are healthy to begin with, then it's doesn't take very much to keep them that way. 
I personally give my birds vitamins once a week and ACV once a week. I only use probiotics after medications, which aren't used much, so that means the probiotics aren't used that much either.


----------



## Richard *UT* (Nov 24, 2007)

Great advice. Thanks for the help. I will stick alot more to the basics. I guess after so long a wait I was overthinking it. Thanks again


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

RodSD said:


> People put 4 garlic cloves on 1 gallon of water and give it to them:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7rJNy6qlI4&feature=channel_page
> Some also put 1 tablespoon of vinegar (Apple Cider Vinegar) on 1 gallon of water.
> 
> People that use it seem to have less canker problem.


This is from the "Every Day at the Loft" discussion thread.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I use a Tablespoon of Apple Cider Vinegar to a gallon of water 2 or 3 times a week. It keeps the environment in the gut on the acid side, which the bad bacteria doesn't like. And a probiotic/vitamin mix once a week. Or probiotics once and vitamins once. Depends on what I'm using. Don't forget veggies. Pigeons love them, and they're good for them. Chopped carrots, and leafy greens, or bean sprouts. Of course, these wouldn't go in the water. LOL.

I should add to give these things in the water on a day when you don't have the bath set up. If not, they'll just drink the bath water instead.


----------

